

Show HN: Acoustic Ruler Pro (iOS app). Measure distances of up to 25 m. - arpro
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/acoustic-ruler-pro/id475081963?ls=1&mt=8

======
arpro
Check out my app Acoustic Ruler Pro which lets you measure distances of up to
25 m by clocking the time delay of the emitted sound waves.

Watch the video here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cMFR-
Vwg924)

Here are the first 10 promo codes for you:

    
    
        TFXPFF7P7KFT
        A6T397RLYKJK
        R6FHAH99A49L
        X4PNYKT3RM3Y
        JKRMX4ME7PKT
        M6H7MTRT3NY6
        NHPRJW4NN3AW
        PW69TEH7MAR4
        FEJLX43L47J6
        MYYN94WR4ALE
    

I will post 10 more promo codes for every 10 upvotes this post gets. If I get
more upvotes than the number of promo codes I have, I will make it free for a
day or two ($0.99 now).

You can redeem them as follows:

1) On your iPhone/iPod/iPad, tap the App Store icon from the Home Screen.

2) Navigate to the New section on the Featured tab.

3) Scroll to the bottom of the list to locate and tap the Redeem button.

4) Enter the promo code and tap the Redeem button in the upper right.

5) Tap done on the Thank You screen, then tap the home button to return to the
home screen.

6) After a second, you should see the my app installing. (If the promo code
was not used before...)

7) Please upvote if you took a code and leave a comment telling which was your
code (so the next person doesn't have to try in vain).

Thanks!

